# Hey



## nrcafootball68 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey,

My name is Brandon. I just joined and this looks like it will be a useful resource for my schools shows and other stuff. Let me tell you a little about myself. I'm the student tech director at my school. I'm 16. Before becoming tech director I was assistant sound tech for 2 years. I guess thats about it about me.

-Brandon


----------



## soundlight (Apr 7, 2007)

Cool. Always good to have more student technical directors, or STD's (pardon the joke, twas used on me, I still find it hilarious), on the website. Just don't let your crew get a whiff of that acronym, or they'll use it endlessly!

Anyway, welcome to controlbooth! What kinda gear do you have in your facility? Webpage, maybe? I'm always interested in that sort of stuff.


----------



## Van (Apr 8, 2007)

Welcome Aboard. Where you from ? We have people from all over the world here, and it's truly interesting getting worldwide perspectives on all the issues that come up.

I must be losing my touch that's like three welcomes in a row that Soundlights beat me to. Much more of this and I'll have to hand over my crown!


----------



## soundlight (Apr 8, 2007)

Van said:


> I must be losing my touch that's like three welcomes in a row that Soundlights beat me to. Much more of this and I'll have to hand over my crown!



You'll be able to catch many of the ones for this next week, because we have carp work, dress rehearsals, and ultimately 4 nights of show (R,F,S,U) for Urinetown, and I'm filling board op and ME duties, so I'll be busy. But, I'll still try to beat you between classes, between cues rehearsal, etc. 

I'm also going to be putting together, building the rolling frame for, patching, and cueing a mini-light show that will take place during the day on the Saturday of the run of Urinetown for accepted students day. 8 Source Four pars w/the good ol' ACL lenses that they don't make any more, 8 source fours, and 4 intellabeams. Toss in some gels and gobo rotators, and it's sure to be loads of fun.

Oh, nrcafootball68, I apologize dearly for hijacking your first post here.


----------



## nrcafootball68 (Apr 8, 2007)

Van said:


> Welcome Aboard. Where you from ? We have people from all over the world here, and it's truly interesting getting worldwide perspectives on all the issues that come up.
> I must be losing my touch that's like three welcomes in a row that Soundlights beat me to. Much more of this and I'll have to hand over my crown!


I'm from North Carolina.


----------



## soundlight (Apr 8, 2007)

Where in NC? There's a number of people on here from NC, including myself (my hometown is just south of chapel hill).


----------



## nrcafootball68 (Apr 8, 2007)

raleigh, what city are you from?


----------



## soundlight (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm from the tiny little smidgen on the map about an hour west of Raleigh known as Pittsboro. Or at least that's what the mailing address says. I'm slightly north of the actual town of Pittsboro.


----------



## avkid (Apr 8, 2007)

I actually used to have a special welcome wagon rank before the transition.


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome Aboard!

Soundlight, there should be no problem with STD... or have you people in the states not changed the acronym for the OTHER meaning to STIs (Infections rather than diseases.) But, teenagers being teenagers, until such time as no one knows the old acronym, it will be an issue...


----------

